# Eyes pecked out by hawk - help!



## Alicia Eddy (Mar 7, 2020)

I have a hen emergency! My first one; I'm a newbie with any kind of life stock emergency. One of my hens got her left eye pecked out yesterday evening and the right eye looked more salvageable last night than it does now; pics attached. can I put on the salvageable eye to save it? What about pain relief? I don't have any animal meds in the house. I just now brought her into my house and keeping her in a little closet all to herself. I tried to clean her right eye but it doesn't look salvageable anymore. She roosted all night long and didn't fall off (I put her up there). I've had someone check her and we don't suspect she has any broken bones. I'm not sure if she can smell; she hasn't eaten. She has barely drank water; and I have to give it to her. I don't want to cause her any unnecessary suffering. Thanks is advance for ANY ADVICE. I can not afford a vet. Thank you


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I can't quite figure out why you think this is from a hawk. Hawks grab them and carry them off.

Don't use plain water to clean her eyes, use Saline. I keep saline for contact lenses for this type of use. Not sure it's still possible anymore but you could pick up antibiotic eye ointment at the feed store. I'd have to do a search on how you can make your own saline rinse. 

You can dissolve a 325mg aspirin in a gallon of water for pain. But if she's not eating or drinking there is probably more going on.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Put one cup of water and ½ teaspoon of salt into the pot. Put the lid on.
Boil for 15 minutes with the lid on (set a timer).
Set the pan aside until cooled to a room temperature.
Carefully pour the salt and water (normal saline) from the pan into the jar or bottle and put the lid on.


----------



## Alicia Eddy (Mar 7, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I can't quite figure out why you think this is from a hawk. Hawks grab them and carry them off.
> 
> ****I saw the hawk; we scared it off; I have not researched exactly what kind yet
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------



## Kasfluv (Jul 12, 2018)

Alicia Eddy said:


> View attachment 31852
> View attachment 31854
> View attachment 31856
> View attachment 31858
> ...


----------



## Kasfluv (Jul 12, 2018)

Oh sweetheart!! What an awful experience for you and your beautiful girl! How is she today?
I wish I had some advice to help, but am new at this myself. Just sending love and prayers for healing. Please keep us updated. I hope she is feeling better!


----------



## Alicia Eddy (Mar 7, 2020)

Kasfluv said:


> Oh sweetheart!! What an awful experience for you and your beautiful girl! How is she today?
> I wish I had some advice to help, but am new at this myself. Just sending love and prayers for healing. Please keep us updated. I hope she is feeling better!


Thank you so much!!! Her eyes are healing;I can see her pupil in the right eye but it does appear to have a tiny chunk still missing. She won't drink so I'm literally forcing her to drink a water/medicine mix out of my hand. I've been taking her outside when it's warmer for An hour or so. She'll walk around really slowly and then just chill. So prayers are appreciated! I've been praying for a miracle since it first happened and I'm still believing; I'll have a blind chicken for a pet ‍♀I am unable to do the deed


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

There is absolutely nothing wrong with having a blind chicken. The only restrictions are never move her food or water. They do learn where things are.

I am still disturbed by her lack of eating/drinking. If you have a Petsmart or similar nearby you can pick up some Kaytee Hand Rearing Formula for cage birds. It can be mixed thin or thick depending on if you can get her to drink or eat some.


----------



## Alicia Eddy (Mar 7, 2020)

Kasfluv said:


> Oh sweetheart!! What an awful experience for you and your beautiful girl! How is she today?
> I wish I had some advice to help, but am new at this myself. Just sending love and prayers for healing. Please keep us updated. I hope she is feeling better!


Thank you so much!!! Her eyes are hearing;I can see her pupil in the right eye but it does appear to have a tiny chunk still missing. She won't drink so I'm literally forcing her to drink a water/medicine mix out of my hand. I've been taking her outside when it's warmer for An hour or so. She'll walk around really slowly and then just chill. 


robin416 said:


> There is absolutely nothing wrong with having a blind chicken. The only restrictions are never move her food or water. They do learn where things are.
> 
> I am still disturbed by her lack of eating/drinking. If you have a Petsmart or similar nearby you can pick up some Kaytee Hand Rearing Formula for cage birds. It can be mixed thin or thick depending on if you can get her to drink or eat some.





robin416 said:


> There is absolutely nothing wrong with having a blind chicken. The only restrictions are never move her food or water. They do learn where things are.
> 
> I am still disturbed by her lack of eating/drinking. If you have a Petsmart or similar nearby you can pick up some Kaytee Hand Rearing Formula for cage birds. It can be mixed thin or thick depending on if you can get her to drink or eat some.


Thank you!!!! I will see what I can find! We have a little pet store and Tractor Supply kinda close. It's Over a 1 hour drive to a PetSmart


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If she's not eating at all and you can't find the Kaytee locally you can grind up her normal feed and make a gruel. That one is harder because the crumbles/pellets are not really meant to be made into a mush.

You can try boiling an egg and offering that to her. Yoghurt, some really like yoghurt. 

If she goes to far without food or water there won't be a way to pull her back.


----------

